#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-17
<mhall119> Ronnie: sure
<Ronnie> Thx
<Ronnie> mhall119: most of the code is already written and included in one branch of the loco-directory
<Ronnie> https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/570613
<mhall119> ok
<Ronnie> alough some params are different, i got lately some new ideas, which are not translated to code ;)
<Ronnie> mhall119: i go to sleep now. you can leave the comments in the blueprint
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> I may convert it over to a wiki page
<Ronnie> good idea, the whiteboard doesnt maintain the layout
<mhall119> yeah, it's really only good for short notes and todo lists
<Ronnie> ill have a look at tomorrow i guess
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hola hay alguien
<daker> huh locodir-user ツ
<locodir-user> Thanks for reply
<daker> locodir-user, you can change you nick by typing : /nick yournewnick
<daker> your*
<locodir-user> no talk english very well
<locodir-user> i exit from here, only want prob the chat. thanks
<HakanS> Question to all. How is your community organized? Do you have an elected LoCo Team Leader? Do you have a LoCo management board?
<popey> HakanS: elected team leader, who chooses when to step down
<popey> although we call it 'point of contact' not 'leader'
<YoBoY> my LoCo team is a monster, with an elected team council (or something like that), and lot of sub team to run each part of our activities
<HakanS> popey: Not elected for a definite period then?
<popey> no HakanS 
<popey> although that would probably be better IMO
<HakanS> YoBoY: How many in the team council? 
<YoBoY> 4 people, but we have to grow, not enought ^^"
<HakanS> YoBoY: Do you have some main teams, and sub teams under them?
<YoBoY> yes
<HakanS> YoBoY: What main teams do you have?
<HakanS> popey: How do you make decisions in your loco?
<YoBoY> http://yoboy.fr/images/ufr_lp_orga_futur.png << our team organisation (not 100% accurate, only showing the internet activities part)
<cjohnston> mornin
<popey> HakanS: we have a meeting now and then, we decide to do stuff
<popey> HakanS: we don't have much structure
<popey> HakanS: basically people just get on and do stuff
<HakanS> YoBoY: Thanks god for Google translate ;)
<YoBoY> you don't read french? why not ? ^^"
<HakanS> popey: Sounds good. I hope we can work that way in our loco too.
<HakanS> YoBoY: I studied German at school. My brain can´t handle more languages.
<HakanS> YoBoY: The people team council. What are their tasks?
<YoBoY> rule the world :D
<YoBoY> team contact, accounting, reports, orginising meetings, making goodies, ...
<Ronnie> mhall119: i moved the API to the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-django-foundations/map
<mhall119> Ronnie: sorry, lost power, what were you saying to me earlier?
<daker> mhall119, <Ronnie> mhall119: i moved the API to the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-django-foundations/map
<mhall119> ah, cool, thanks daker  and thanks Ronnie 
<mhall119> Ronnie: the spec looks great to me
<mhall119> how much of it is already implemented?
<Ronnie> mhall119: 90% of it
<mhall119> wow, awesome
<daker> mhall119, can you give me more details about the django fondation ?
<mhall119> daker: right now it's mostly common models and views from loco-directory and summit
<mhall119> plus some other re-usable parts
<mhall119> Ronnie is making a generic API for populating and displaying google maps
<daker> great
<mhall119> bzr_apps will let you manage the apps in your project through their bzr branches, so they can be easily kept up to date
<mhall119> the launchpad app contains the teams and launchpad calls to load data into them
<mhall119> iscodes contains stuff like country/continent and language
<mhall119> ubuntu_website you know
<mhall119> twidenash is the javascript library for pulling in twitter and identi.ca feeds
<daker> i see
<mhall119> extauth gives more fine-grained permissions and role-based access control
<daker> btw i was working on an aggragator app, it can be included ?
<mhall119> a feed aggregator?
<daker> yes
<mhall119> yeah, that'd be good to have
<cprofitt> if anyone can give some feedback -- these are short summaries of two planned presentations I am planning on giving at an Ed Tech Conference
<cprofitt> http://pastebin.com/fNy68sQH
<UndiFineD> http://pastebin.com/Z7n0ix2j
<UndiFineD> little rewrite, punctuation
<cprofitt> thanks
<daker> hello nizarus ツ how is going in Tunis ?
<nizarus> hi daker, we can be more fine :/
<nizarus> some troubles in some major city 
<nizarus> but every day is better than the oldest 
<daker> nizarus, GOD bless you man and your country!! 
<nizarus> thx daker 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-18
<nhandler> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue219
<YoBoY> Bonjour
<YoBoY> s*** forgot to write the december team report ¬_¬
<dholbach> good morning
<Ronnie> hi all
<popey> hello Ronnie 
<czajkowski> YoBoY: tis ok, these things happen
<YoBoY> why nobody want to do that on my team without me asking for it ¬_¬
<czajkowski> YoBoY: why not get someone to create the template 
<czajkowski> mail the list
<czajkowski> and get them to add content to ti 
<czajkowski> *it 
<YoBoY> we need to develop a tool to make it easier, but i'm missing time to work or lead that :]. First step, reorganizing our launchpad pages, it's in progress, next step, upgrade of all our web apps, they need it, some are broken since last year :]
<nigelb> YoBoY: erm, your loco web apps?
<YoBoY> yes
<nigelb> YoBoY: website, forums, and anything more?
<YoBoY> documentation, planet, wiki to plan the events, a redmine also, an some other small tools
<nigelb> YoBoY: wow, nice :)
<YoBoY> nigelb: it's hard to find people to take care of these web apps
<nigelb> YoBoY: if it weren't for the language handicap, I would've been able to help
<YoBoY> ^^
<YoBoY> thanks
<HakanS> Hi all
<mhall119> morning
<Ronnie> morning mhall119
 * nigelb waves to mhall119 
<Ronnie> is here someone available who wants to braintorm about different kind of uses for a google map on different ubuntu websites. I wrote a plugin which covers the basic stuff (showing a list of markers and adding/moving one marker), but i want to partly rewrite the script to make it even more jquery'ish. but therefore i like to know different use cases
<head_victim> Ronnie: not sure if this is what you mean but I've been wanting a google map setup for loco team maps (eg inputting a suburb of where you are so you can represent where everyone is).
<head_victim> Well, all teams really.
<Ronnie> head_victim: what do you mean by 'suburb' ?
<Ronnie> head_victim: in our community we have something like this http://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org/
<head_victim> Well instead of having to put your exact location just putting in your suburb (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suburb) or your postcode (or zipcode in some places it's called) so you still get a representation but you can't stalk people.
<Ronnie> so, instead of a marker, show highlighted area's
<head_victim> Or the marker in the centre of the area
<Ronnie> head_victim: http://ubuntuone.com/p/YLF/ (if you fill in the country, and/or city and/or adress - the marker moves the the center of that area) is that what you mean?
<mhall119> Ronnie: jump over to #edubuntu, I know they were wanting to show maps of school deployments
<head_victim> I just know a lot of people would be a bit shy about adding their exact location. So yeah being able to fill that in but leaving out the address. 
<Ronnie> head_victim: is uses google geolocation to translate a "textual location" to a latitude and lingitude
<mhall119> head_victim: you can always take their exact lng/lat and shift if by a very small random amount
<head_victim> Ah ok, the first one you linked seem to give a street address
<Ronnie> head_victim: the markers on the map could be precise, but also a few blocks away if the user wants that. The user can decide how 'accurate' the marker should be
<head_victim> Ah fair enough, sounds good
<head_victim> I was just thinking a couple of weeks ago of trying to find a better way to represent https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Members
<head_victim> And that google map type thing was exactly what I was thinking.
<Ronnie> but as a trick you can change the marker icon itself to something that represents a half transparent circle to give an area instead of a precice location
<Ronnie> ok, so a new feature could be: showLocation by inputting a list of {name:xxxx, country:xxx, city:xxx} and then point these on the map
<Ronnie> but i actually dont know how to handle multiple of the same cities
<Ronnie> i think the markers are then exactly on the same spot
<head_victim> Ronnie: I actually know nothing about google maps other than it exists. Maybe a counter on the marker to indicate more than one in that location?
<mhall119> or just combine multiples names in the 'name' field
<mhall119> {name:'alice, bob, carl', country:'Fooistan', city:'Bartown'}
<Ronnie> both are an option. I standard already use clusters when someone zooms out, to reduce CPU load. but combining names is also a good idea
<Ronnie> mhall119: i think the script itself has to do that, to make it easier for the user of the API
<head_victim> Yeah, or a combination of both, so you can see the number on the map and when you click it shows all in the box
<Ronnie> head_victim: do you know if its possible to add a google map widget to the wiki?
<head_victim> Ronnie: sorry mate, out of my league. I'd only be giving you stuff I googled
<Ronnie> i dont actually see a good option to turn such wiki page into a map and keep them synced
<Ronnie> head_victim: do you have some apps running on your own loco server?
<head_victim> Ronnie: we just have a drupal website and the launchpad/wiki stuff
<head_victim> To my knowledge*
<Ronnie> head_victim: its because i think you need to 'host' your own map instance. ( a page where users can add themselves and a page where the map is shown)
<head_victim> Ah ok, I'm learning about this as we're talking. I'm good for ideas and then spend hours on google seeing if they're possible.
<Ronnie> its maybe also possible, to use some kind of standard map (hosted on a global ubuntu site) and only retrieve the data of the members from your local website. But there should be still a method for users to register in the map
<head_victim> Yeah I'm starting to see flaws in my plan
<Ronnie> head_victim: i changed the API already to make it possible to use addresses instead of lat/lng only https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-django-foundations/map#locations
<head_victim> Ronnie: looks good but way over my head :) 
<head_victim> Thanks for letting me bounce the idea off you though I've got a bit more to think about now.
<head_victim> I have to head off for a while, thanks mate
<Ronnie> oke, cya soon
<Ronnie> have a nice day
<sense> How does the LoCo Directory determine what languages to show on a team's page?
<dholbach> sense, you mean in the dropdown menu?
<dholbach> ah no
<sense> dholbach: No, the languages on a team overview.
<dholbach> team admins/owners can set that information
<czajkowski> sense: dropdown menus 
<czajkowski> the team selects them 
<sense> ah
<sense> I see
<dholbach> sense, for which team is the information wrong?
<czajkowski> up to you to display which ever ones you want 
<sense> dholbach: It's our own, I was just wondering where it got the information from, since I can't get into the edit interface, because of that OpenID bug.
<dholbach> ah, sorry about that
<dholbach> maybe another admin/owner can change it, or ask the LC if it bothers you sufficiently :)
<czajkowski> sense: surely ye have more than one admin who can change it?
<sense> czajkowski: I don't find the language lists worth the trouble of trying to get hold of the other two admins.
<czajkowski> sense: clearly you did when you came in here though :)
<sense> czajkowski: It doesn't take a month to get a response on a question here.
<czajkowski> sense: what languages do you want and I;ll change them 
<czajkowski> sense: on the condition you stop your blog re posting the same posts from UDS again and again :p
<sense> czajkowski: I blame PlanetPlanet!
<czajkowski> sense: I blame you! now what languages would you like me to edit :) 
<sense> czajkowski: Just adding Frisian would be fine. Not sure if Limburgian is in there as well, officially it is not a language, but Launchpad lists it.
<michael_k> speaking of LoCo Directory is it possible to add multilingual info for events?
<czajkowski> hmm now it will only list one language 
<sense> mmm
<czajkowski> dholbach: how do I add multiple lanagages again ?
<dholbach> czajkowski: select one, press Ctrl key and hold it and select more
<czajkowski> dholbach: trying but it wont let me scroll up or down to add more 
<czajkowski> and I know I've done it in the past...
<dholbach> release Ctrl-key while you scroll up and down?
<mhall119> sense: usually people will just put both translations in the event description field
<sense> mhall119: That was michael_k :)
<mhall119> oh, sorry
<michael_k> yeap!
<mhall119> catching up on the backlog
<michael_k> nio prob
<czajkowski> dholbach: nope :( wonder is it because I'm using my track pad 
<michael_k> I was just wondering. Though I hope that one day we'll be so succesful as to host international events
<dholbach> no idea - it should be a standard multi-choice-box or whatever it's called
<czajkowski> odd :(
<sense> It's not a big deal, thanks for trying anyway. :)
<nigelb> mhall119: Hey, I guess you were busy and missed the summit merge request.
<nigelb> But if you could do it some time next week, that'd be great :)
<mhall119> man import-live-data takes a while
<cjohnston> yes it does
<mhall119> hope it's done before my lunch hour is over
<mhall119> note to self, start the import *before* I'm ready to review branches
<cjohnston> lol
 * Ronnie is lucky with a fiber power inet conntection and a fast laptop ;)
<cjohnston> blah blah blah
<mhall119> cjohnston: are the timepickers working for you on add event form?
<daker> mhall119, the timepicker wont work on Maverick
<daker> the timepicker is incompatible with the Jquery version present on Maverick
<mhall119> ah, right
<daker> mhall119, and i think we have another small problem, Ronnie has fixed the css for the datepicker to get it work on Maverick but on prod we are running Lucid, so the css will not work their
<daker> there*
<mhall119> yeah, that would be a problem
<mhall119> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/ld-languages-menu/+merge/42760 what's going on with this one?
<daker> i can't figure out what's the problem with it, and it wont change the language for some entries
<mhall119> daker: if you have time, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/fixes-639772/+merge/44311
<mhall119> or cjohnston ^^
<daker> sure
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> Look! https://code.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+activereviews <-- A manageable list1
<daker> Wahahahahaha
<daker> mhall119, just remember we need to fix the date picker css before we launch the new release and the timepicker will still work since we are running Lucid
<daker> brb
<mhall119> right, I'll have to verify the URLs currently in production
<mhall119> okay, done
<mhall119> gah, dodgy internet connection
<daker> LoL
<mhall119> did I miss anything important?
<daker> mhall119, no
<Ronnie> evening
<Ronnie> i saw 3 merges today, great work
<Ronnie> mhall119, daker: about the timepicker. there are different jQuery timepickers wich work great with the lucid AND maverick jQuery. maybe move to another one?
<mhall119> Ronnie: we can't do much in production, we'll have to make our development environments compatible with the old urls
<mhall119> I have a local copy of jquery-ui 1.7
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-19
<GeoffYumul> hello! Just checking out the channel. I'm not much into irc stuff but I am checking out anyway because I just installed Ubuntu on my pc.
<Ronnie> morning
<mhall119> morning
<cjohnston> mornin
<cjohnston> mhall119: how is foundations going
<mhall119> cjohnston: Ronnie is adding a mapping API to it
<mhall119> it's in need of some cleanup
<mhall119> and a good project to use as a test
<mhall119> btw, I did your LD reviews yesterday
<cjohnston> I saw
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> Code cleanup?
<cjohnston> I think a good project to start it on would be HoF no?
<mhall119> I mostly just took parts of LD, and re-arranged the code into logical 'apps'
<mhall119> but didn't do much besides that
<mhall119> yes, HoF would be a good one
<cjohnston> ic
<mhall119> I need to make 'bootstrap' instructions for getting started with foundations
<nigelb> o/
<Ronnie> het mhall119, cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey nigelb, Ronnie 
<mhall119> morning nigelb and Ronnie 
<nigelb> Hello cjohnston, mhall119 :)
<nigelb> and Ronnie :)
<Ronnie> hey nigelb
<Ronnie> achievement greetings: complete
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> I have to pack for my beach weekend.
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> dholbach: I was looking over developer.ubuntu.com, and noticed a distinct lack of anything having to do with web development
<daker> mhall119, +1
<mhall119> I was wondering how much of ubuntu-django-foundations would need to be ready in order to have it included
<mhall119> we can already include the lp:ubuntu-website themes
<dholbach> mhall119, ask jono! :)
<mhall119> is he spearheading that?
<dholbach> yes
<daker> mhall119, join #ubuntu-community-team
<jono> speaheading what?
<jono> web themes?
<jono> I am not spearheading that :-)
<dholbach> jono, dev.u.c
<nigelb> lol
<dholbach> mhall119 was wondering if webdev docs were in scope for developer.u.c
<jono> dholbach, ahhh
<jono> d.u.c is using Wordpress
<mhall119> I meant the tools available to people making ubuntu-related websites/webapps
<jono> oh I am sorry
<jono> you mean covering how to build a web app on Ubuntu?
<mhall119> like lp:ubuntu-website and lp:ubuntu-django-foundations
<jono> that is currently not in scope
<mhall119> more 'for' ubuntu than just 'on' ubuntu
<mhall119> ok
<jono> although one of my TODOs is to point to another resource that does explain
<jono> maybe we could have a page on d.u.c that summarizes the options
<mhall119> ok
<jono> would you be happy to write the content mhall119?
<mhall119> sure, just let me know what you want it to cover
<jono> mhall119, cool, let me file a bug and assign it to you
<jono> what is your LP username?
<mhall119> mhall119
<jono> thanks
<jono> one sec
<mhall119> np
<jono> mhall119, done
<jono> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/704990
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 704990 in ubuntudeveloperportal "Provide a web development landing page (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed]
<jono> if you could send the content to my email address, that would be great :-)
<mhall119> jono: thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-20
<dholbach> good morning
<Ronnie> hey all
<HakanS> Ronnie: Hello
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: hi man
<TrickyJ> how are you :)
<TrickyJ> Ronnie:  u know i work in morning shift now a days :)
<Ronnie> mornin TrickyJ
<Ronnie> just a few more days till the end of the month :)
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: Good morning :) you are right man :)
<TrickyJ> few more days :) 
<TrickyJ> ;)
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: have a look buddy this is interesting http://24timezones.com/online_clock.php
<Ronnie> interseting, too bad i dont have a site myself
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: its not mine though .. but check out those world clock scripting and stuffs..
<TrickyJ> I beign into global support i needed this world clock thing i've scripted that to my interanet sit
<TrickyJ> Ronnie:  catch u tomorro man i am going back home good day take care :)
<cjohnston> mhall119, Ronnie, dholbach, daker ... interesting bug.. bug 705265
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 705265 in loco-directory "LoCo events page has wrong date, or needs timezone (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705265
<Ronnie> ill have a look
<cjohnston> boils back down to the tz issue
<Ronnie> what standards are used now? for all loco's UTC or local time?
<cjohnston> on event pages they are displayed in the venue tz
<cjohnston> iirc everything else is utc
<mhall119> cjohnston: we have the correct timezone for those events, from the venue, but it's not being used on the team detail page
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> I think it needs to be displayed in UTC and maybe make a note
<mhall119> so we either need to convert them to localtime, or put (UTC) after them
<cjohnston> thats my vote
<mhall119> what's the reason for using UTC rather than localtime?
<cjohnston> whos local time
<cjohnston> the venues local time?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> we can always put (PST) after the datetime
<cjohnston> it would still need a note saying that it is in the venues local time
<cjohnston> if only a date is displayed, it would look silly imo to put spst
<cjohnston> pst
<mhall119> hmmm, you're right
<mhall119> well if it's only date, is there a reason to use UTC at all?
<mhall119> I guess once meetings are in the list,those will all be UTC
<cjohnston> meetings yes
<cjohnston> your saying just display all event info in the venues tz?
<mhall119> yeah
<cjohnston> that could work possible
<cjohnston> possibly
<cjohnston> how will LD react to time changes
<mhall119> what time changes?
<cjohnston> EST EDT
<mhall119> that's factored in already
<mhall119> pytz knows what the correct offset will be for the date
<jpds> Display both UTC and local?
<mhall119> cjohnston: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-florida/events/history
<mhall119> you will see both EDT and EST on the list
<cjohnston> mhall119: ... im talking about say arizona...
<cjohnston> parts use daylight, parts dont.. but there is only US/Arizona
<mhall119> well they'd have to determine which timezone applies to that part
<mhall119> I'd imagine they already have separate timezone names
<cjohnston> this works: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<cjohnston> how about Ubuntu Hour: Mountain View/Silicon Valley; rev. 1.4.7 on: Jan. 21, 2011 at XX:XX YYY
<mhall119> jpds: we'd have to use a lot more space to display both
<cjohnston> ooo.. I like that idea
<mhall119> which idea? your idea?
<cjohnston> ya
<jpds> mhall119: Ajax and hover out to show UTC; display local time by default.
<cjohnston> instead of just on date on date at time
<jpds> over*
<mhall119> that'll work, make sure timezonoe is included
<cjohnston> lemme see if i can make it happen
<mhall119> jpds: I'm not sure there's any real need for UTC for loco events
<cjohnston> i could see that for meetings though
<cjohnston> but a litttle different
<cjohnston> display utc
<cjohnston> and bring in that tz info from LP to hover over and display a users local time for the meeting
<cjohnston> what do you think about that mhall119 
<mhall119> that would work
<cjohnston> best i can tell bug 686268 is currently the only blocker
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686268 in loco-directory "Add the ability to add agenda items (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686268
<mhall119> I know :(
<mhall119> I'll see what I can get done during my lunch break today
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> import takes forever
<cjohnston> i need to figure out how to have an always good working copy
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/608/detail/  do we want to display both the PST and the (-0800)? I guess it could make translating easier
<mhall119> I'd say just PST part
<mhall119> I'm not sure that's something that can be translated
<cjohnston> translated meaning if I'm +2 and the event is -8 then I add 10 to the event
<cjohnston> bug 705265 is ready for review
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 705265 in loco-directory "LoCo events page has wrong date, or needs timezone (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705265
<mhall119> cjohnston: I don't think we need to do that, just show the event in local time or UTC
<mhall119> for physical events, even UTC wouldn't be needed
<cjohnston> you referring to the (-800)?
<locodir-user> hay
<locodir-user> I from jowo
<locodir-user> vawa west
<locodir-user> java west
<locodir-user> ade rang tak
<Ronnie> i upgraded the google map script with a lot of new features: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-django-foundations/map
<mhall119> \o/
<cjohnston> mhall119: if a team removes themselves from -locoteams and -locoteams-approved, what will happen to their LD? they wont show up as approved (atleast eventually).. will it still work?
<mhall119> hmmm...
<mhall119> I think the team will be deleted from LD, and the django.contrib.auth Group by the same name too
<mhall119> no wait, they won't be
<mhall119> because we still get duplicate teams if they rename
<mhall119> so, they'll stay in LD
<mhall119> has this issue come up?
<czajkowski> sigh 
<czajkowski> I really hope teams dont go and start removing themvels 
<czajkowski> *themselves
<mhall119> launchpad needs a new team mode
<mhall119> call it the Hotel California mode
<mhall119> to go with moderated and restricted
<czajkowski> yeah tis unforanate that it effects more than loco teams 
<pleia2> yeah, any teams which organized with a restricted leadership team too
<pleia2> ubuntu women is no longer open :(
<czajkowski> yeah but its across the board all teams are ffected this way 
<czajkowski> but I dont want to se loco teams trying to find a plan B around it which means messing up the LD 
<czajkowski> :(
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> the LP folks need to stop doing things like this without engaging the community :) first polls, now this!
<czajkowski> Yeah... trust me I've had this conversation lots in the last few hours 
<czajkowski> it's not ideal 
<czajkowski> and it's really annoying 
<czajkowski> fwiw the loco council are trying to resolve the locoteam isue 
<pleia2> :)
<mhall119> wait, did I miss something?
<mhall119> I noticed ubuntu-us-florida switched to a moderated team, was this something that happened to all LP teams?
<czajkowski> yes every single team..
<mhall119> wow
<mhall119> BTW, I suggested once already implementing polls in LD
<pleia2> polls are back in LP and they're working on an export to civs option
<mhall119> I heard that they were back, but they had no long-term future there
<pleia2> I think they'll probably get rid of them again once the export to civs option arrives though, so having ld polls is probably not a bad idea in the future
<mhall119> what is civs?
<pleia2> the polling system used for community council elections (and ubuntu women, and irc council)
<pleia2> Condorcet
<mhall119> hmmm, more complicated that I was planning
<mhall119> do you need condorcet polling? or just a single-vote style polling?
<pleia2> it works well for elections, less so for "so, which coffee shop do we meet up with?"
<pleia2> I guess it always works
<paultag> +1 pleia2 
<paultag> pleia2: it even has more then one "winner" algorithm
<paultag> pretty cool
<paultag> but looks like junk
 * czajkowski prods paultag just cause he's around 
<deejoe> oh look, it's paultag
<deejoe> borda count ftw
<deejoe> arrow's theorem, to the extent I understand it at least, points out that pretty much no voting system is going to be perfect, anyway.
<deejoe> borda count is so much easier to understand, imnsho, which is important to get buy-in
<paultag> hey czajkowski 
<paultag> hey deejoe 
<czajkowski> paultag: :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-21
<locodir-user> hola
<locodir-user> alguien en la sala???
<paultag> !es | locodir-user 
<ubot4> locodir-user: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<effie-jayx> hello all
<Ronnie> hey effie-jayx
<cjohnston> mhall119: should we do something about web dev for developer week? does that fall too far out of the scope?
<mhall119> you mean do a class on web development?
<mhall119> I think we should have a web dev class, yes
<cjohnston> getting involved in the ubuntu type of web development
<mhall119> I think one of the times I taught django ws for developer week
<cjohnston> like how to start hacking on foundations/hof/ld
<mhall119> I think a 'getting started on loco-directory' would be good, yes
<mhall119> I'm not sure foundations of hof will be in a good enough state to really be encouraging to new contributors
<mhall119> but ld or summit would
<mhall119> or the cloud portal
<daker> actually the cloud portal is just a wordpress theme ツ
<mhall119> oh
<mhall119> maybe awstrial then
<daker> yes
<mhall119> if that's going to be someting that sticks around
<mhall119> you'd have to ask DavidLevin 
<mhall119> gah, Daviey 
<mhall119> I think LD is the ideal candidate webapp though
<Daviey> o/
<cjohnston> holy crap Daviey is alive!
<Daviey> sadly :P
<mhall119> it has the most exposure, it most open to community direction, and has the most defined development model/cycle
<mhall119> hey Daviey!
<Daviey> awstrial is here to stay fwiw
<daker> cjohnston, he is a walking dead :p
<mhall119> we're talking about django apps we can use to teach a developer week class
<Daviey> awstrial currently needs lots of love. :)
<mhall119> but how open is it to community direction?
<mhall119> will new features have to be approved by someone at Canonical?
<Daviey> mhall119, hmm
<Daviey> tricky question
<mhall119> yeah
<Daviey> i guess it depends what a 'feature' is.
<Daviey> i mean, this differs from some other projects - in so far that it actually costs some money per visitor
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> and also it's directly used by Canonical to market a product
<Daviey> so having the person paying, canonical, does make sense for them to ack a feature.. i think
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> product or project?
<mhall119> product, it's being used to sell Ubuntu on the cloud
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> I don't think it's that straight forward...
<Daviey> Amazon make money out of that, i can't see how Canonical do.
<mhall119> it's a promotion
<mhall119> advertising if you will
<Daviey> hmm
 * Pendulum hugs Daviey 
<mhall119> Canonical will want more control over what is said/claimed/offered on 10.cloud.ubuntu.com that on loco.ubuntu.com
<Daviey> yeah, that is true
<Daviey> keep in mind that iirc LD idea came from Canonical, didn't it?
<cjohnston> i thought that was nixternal
<Daviey> He was the first contributor... didn'tthink it was his idea
<Daviey> We discussed it at Mountain view
<cjohnston> o
<mhall119> wherever it came from, we've been given quite a bit of freedom in choosing it's direction and features
<Daviey> oh aye.
<mhall119> if we're going to bring in several new contributors, we're going to need to be flexible with new ideas and features
<mhall119> the last thing we want to do is to have to reject features
<cjohnston> as long as they are valid and worthwile
<mhall119> not that we wouldn't have to reject features to LD, but we (community contributors) would have more discretion
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-22
<YoBoY> good monring
<YoBoY> morning
<mhall119> morning
<Pendulum> hiya mhall119 
<cdbs> There were several problems, obstacles and setbacks on the way, but finally we at the Saudi Arabia LoCo have a working ubuntu-sa.org!
<mhall119> czajkowski: what exactly is Egg 'n soliders?
<mhall119> hey Pendulum, how are you?
<czajkowski> mhall119: :o
<Pendulum> mhall119: i'm doing okay, yourself?
<czajkowski> mhall119: boiled egg 
<czajkowski> mhall119: toast cut into slices so you can dip it in 
<mhall119> dip it in the boiled egg?
<mhall119> Pendulum: I'd be doing 100% better if I had a working coffee maker
<Pendulum> mhall119: long term get a french press. It's non-mechanical and makes better coffee and is about the same price as a regular coffee maker (this is what my coffee-drinking freinds/family tell me at least)
<mhall119> yeah, but that requires me to properly operate something before I've had my morning coffee, which is never a good bet
<Pendulum> erm, you measure the coffee in, pour in hot water, let it sit 5 min and then press the press down
<Pendulum> I'd think that's easier than a coffe maker, but maybe that's just me
<czajkowski> mhall119: aye
<mhall119> I dump in roughly two big spoonfuls and press the blue button
<Pendulum> and hope the filter is there and it's clean?
<czajkowski> mhall119: http://www.thefoodpornographer.com/2007/10/19/boiled-eggs-with-soldiers/
<mhall119> heh, love the domain
<mhall119> Pendulum: it's a metal mesh filter, so I just keep it washed off
<mhall119> i think my water this morning was too hot or something, my coffee was bitter
<mhall119> but, I did get coffee, so it all works out in the end
<AlanBell> how do people not know about boiled egg and marmite soldiers?
<leoquant> or a good stampot met vette worst....
<mhall119> cjohnston: you awake?
<mhall119> if someone could review https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/686268/+merge/47162
<mhall119> we can plan on finally deploying the new meeting functionality
<mhall119> http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/9386/screenshotteammeetingub.png
<YoBoY> mhall119: don't understand why you put a date on the agenda items
<YoBoY> ok part of the bug, sorry ^^" but this seems too much informations
<mhall119> YoBoY: it's supposed to match the @SIG@ that you get in the wiki
<mhall119> I'm going for feature-parity first, then we can file individual bugs for improvements
<AlanBell> mhall119: looks pretty cool
<mhall119> AlanBell: are you maintaining mootbot?
<AlanBell> mhall119: a derivative of it
<AlanBell> but in Python rather than eggdrop
<AlanBell> bad comparison
<AlanBell> python rather than TCL
<AlanBell> supybot rather than eggdrop
<AlanBell> I am totally up for integrating it with loco directory and getting it into production
<mhall119> yeah, we've got a REST/JSON feed for it
<mhall119> even a basic python library for accessing it
<mhall119> I think we can do some cool things
<mhall119> is mootbot-uk yours?
<Nafallo> oh! AlanBell! can mootbot-uk join #ubuntu-se-mote by any chance? :-)
<AlanBell> meetingology can
<AlanBell> which is my dev bot
<Nafallo> as long as it's stable for the Swedish teams meetings :-)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-23
<TrickyJ> Hi good morning friends :)
<cjohnston> evenin'
<cjohnston> could someone check out https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/705265 please
<czajkowski> cjohnston: hi 
<cjohnston> hey czajkowski 
<cjohnston> mhall119: can owner be automatic, instead of being assigned?
<mhall119> it can be,but it shouldn't be
<Pendulum> mhall119: glad you have a coffee maker again :P
<mhall119> me too :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: pushing a rev with the date format fix
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> i think maybe a tab for the indent?
<cjohnston> seems a little close to me.. expecially with a description
<cjohnston> it may just be me, i dunno
<cjohnston> meeting is all utc.. i guess could specify utc
<mhall119> cjohnston: like http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/8016/agendah.png better?
<mhall119> I think for consistency we should specity timezone, even when it's always gonna be UTC
<cjohnston> i do like that better
<mhall119> pushed
<mhall119> I wonder if we'll be able to have this out by the 25th
<cjohnston> whats the 25th?
<mhall119> time for another florida team meeting
<mhall119> we didn't have the last 2, due to the holidays
<cjohnston> ic
<mhall119> okay, one more push to my agenda branch
<mhall119> this one adds meetings to the site search results
<mhall119> man, we are way overdue for a release
<mhall119> czajkowski: feeling better now?
<czajkowski> aye 
<czajkowski> a lot more human thanks
<cjohnston> mhall119: what do you think about the mouseover
<mhall119> what mouseover?
<cjohnston> Can we have a mouseover on the agenda item link say something like "Update <agenda item>" (i.e. when you hover over "Agenda item 1" in: Agenda item 1 - Chris Johnston @ 2011-01-23 13:53    it would read "Update Agenda item 1"
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> give some sort of clue as to what the link is for
<mhall119> How about "Update Agenda Item: {{item.title}}"
<cjohnston> sure
<mhall119> rev 371
<cjohnston> just found a nice bonk
<mhall119> um....
<cjohnston> try to delete a parent item and see what happens
<cjohnston> do you get an issue?
<cjohnston> (parent item with a child item)
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> it warns that children will be deletes
<mhall119> deleted
<mhall119> but it deletes it all okay
<cjohnston> thats the difference between you and me
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557238/
<mhall119> hmmm, must be because I made my account superuser
<cjohnston> it looks like removing agenda items requires to be a contact or above
<mhall119> okay, copy/paste fail, fixed it
<mhall119> it should only require you be a member of the team or lc
<cjohnston> question... do we want to allow non-members the ability to add agenda items
<cjohnston> say you wanted to go talk to -us-ma about dev week
<mhall119> hmmm...
<cjohnston> should you be required to poke someone whos a team member to add the item for you
<mhall119> that's kind of what I'm thinking
<mhall119> czajkowski: what are your thoughts?
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> I'd say no
<mhall119> you don't really want to barge into another team's meeting
<czajkowski> as if they are adding stuff to an agenda they are active in some way 
<mhall119> it's usually best to request that it be added
<cjohnston> k
<mhall119> we'll call it software enforced courtesy
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: what do you think about trying to find some way to word that if they want to delete a parent, but not a child, to edit the child and remove the parent from it
<cjohnston> just a thought
<cjohnston> im not sure how much we want to explain
<cjohnston> hehehehe
<cjohnston> heres a fun one
<cjohnston> make the parent a child of its child
<cjohnston> i would think that should make the child the parent and the parent the child
<mhall119> hmmm, that would break stuff, most likely
<cjohnston> uh huh
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557242/
<cjohnston> it was pretty cool.. the agenda items disappeared
<mhall119> yeah, but it's likely to cause max recursion depth errors
<mhall119> good catch
<cjohnston> it should either show an error, or somehow be able to do it
<cjohnston> have I just f'ed my db now to where i cant do much else with agenda items
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> my stupid math thing keeps f'ing up with google chrome
<cjohnston> i dont wanna have to go back to ff
<mhall119> you'll have to manually undo the cyclic parent/child loop you created, yeah
<czajkowski> mhall119: can you give wifey a mASSIVE hug from me please
<cjohnston> ummmmmm
<mhall119> czajkowski: sure
<mhall119> cjohnston: okay, got a fix that will exclude all descendents of an agenda item from it's "parent" dropdown
<cjohnston> so if changes are needed, it would require to make the child a parent and then make the originial parent a child
<mhall119> yeah, you'd have to re-parent the child first
<cjohnston> make a fix to fix my db too.. :-P
<mhall119> you using sqlite?
<cjohnston> ya
<mhall119> just delete * from meetings_agendaitem; and start over if you need to
<mhall119> or, if you know the one you changed, just remove it's parent value
<mhall119> one more fix
<mhall119> sheesh
<mhall119> good that we're catching these bugs now though
<cjohnston> +si
<cjohnston> what did you find
<mhall119> evidently before a model is saved, it's Manytomany will return all records for that model
<mhall119> so, my exclude-descendents script was excluding all agenda items at the add agenda item form
<mhall119> czajkowski: what's going on with the Irish government?
<mhall119> didn't them PM just win a confidence vote last week or something?
<czajkowski> mhall119: so the Taoiseach won the motion, much to many peoples susprise what has happened today was the other majority party in power has stepped down 
<czajkowski> this forces the government to hold an election earlier
<czajkowski> but also means there are issues surrounding passing a bill that is needed
<nessomamon> buenas
<cjohnston> mhall119: how does the order thing work... i made the first agenda item #4, it showed up as #1.. I added 4 more, and the one that I assigned to #4 is #5
<cjohnston> even though it says order #4
<cjohnston> and all the others have an order # of 1
<cjohnston> hmm.. #2 shows up in the #3 spot, #3 shows up in the #4 spot, and #4 shows up in the #5 spo
<cjohnston> t
<cjohnston> i assume it is because two are listed as #1
<cjohnston> so i would guess that somehow it needs to be smart enough to know that #1 already exists
<Ronnie> evening all
<mhall119> cjohnston: it just sorts by order....
<mhall119> parent, order, created-date
<mhall119> in that order
<mhall119> I'll test it out and see what I can find
<cjohnston> whats the point of the order then?
<mhall119> to manually tweak the order if you don't want is simply sorted by created date
<mhall119> if you have 1, 1, 1, 1, 4
<mhall119> then 4 should be the last one
<mhall119> those with order '1' will be sorted by created date in the first 4 slots
<mhall119> or at least that's how it's supposed to work
<mhall119> if it's not, then it's a bug somewhere
<mhall119> hmmm, doesn't seem to be working :(
<mhall119> it used to
<mhall119> I wonder what I broke
<mhall119> no wait, it is working
<mhall119> yeah, it seems to be doing what it's supposed to
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> i would think ordering it #4 would put it in the #4 spot i guess
 * nigelb waves
<mhall119> cjohnston: nope, it'll just put it lower than anything with a lower order number
<mhall119> hiya nigelb 
<nigelb> hey mhall119 :)
 * nigelb just reached home
<mhall119> how was the beach?
<nigelb> mhall119: I have no words to describe it
<nigelb> Total fun.  WEnt to bed everyday after 3
<cjohnston> mhall119: I got the error again.. all i did was load the page.. i didnt click anything else 
<cjohnston> mhall119: the log url doesnt seem to produce any results
<markjones> Has anybody ever written a presentation on Ubuntu?
<markjones> I need help
<czajkowski> markjones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Presentations quick google shows that 
<markjones> ty czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-16
<Marcos-0202> hola 
<Marcos-0202> Hay alguien ??
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<YoBoY> happy birthday dholbach 
<dholbach> merci beaucoup YoBoY :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
<bkerensa> I hope thats correct
<dholbach> vielen Dank, bkerensa :)
<dholbach> it is
<czajkowski> aloha
<locodir-user> que es esto??
<locodir-user> alguien ahi??
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, saludos
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, como asi, que es esto?
<locodir-user> bueno pense que esto no funcionaba
<locodir-user> que es lo que esta en el panel lateral derecho???
<SergioMeneses> son los usuarios cnectados a este canal
<SergioMeneses> *conectados
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, de donde sos?
<locodir-user> de Nicaragua men
<locodir-user> soy nuevo en esto
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, excelente! yo soy de Colombia
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, mira este es un canal para hablar de comunidades Locales
<SergioMeneses> y la mayoria habla en ingles
<SergioMeneses> a lo mejor por eso no te contestaron
<locodir-user> jajaja ok entiendo eso, una pregunta en tu pais que idioma predomina?
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, soy de colombia
<SergioMeneses> pues Español
<locodir-user> Español??
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, si
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, si quieres soporte sobre un problema con a distribucion puedes entrar a #ubuntu-es
<SergioMeneses> q es un canal totalmente hispano
<SergioMeneses> o puedes ir a #ubuntu-ni q es el canal de ubuntu-nicaragua
<locodir-user> Gracias en estoy probando 
<locodir-user> Estoy buscando pero no logro localizar el webchat 
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, usas el webchat
<SergioMeneses> ...yo te recomendaria usar clientes como el xchat
<SergioMeneses> porq algunos clientes web solo dejan algunos canales determinados
<locodir-user> el problema es que veo que en la pagina de mi pais no aparece mucho, es mas solo por correo se puede comunicar 
<locodir-user> bien creo que lo encontre
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-17
<tiagoscd> hello... i just like to divulgate our team work (ubuntu-br-sc): http://www.ubuntubrsc.com
<tiagoscd> we released a blog to promote ubuntu at Brazil
<pleia2> looks nice :)
<pleia2> congrats
<tiagoscd> great... i like to request if loco council can help us to divulgate the work
<tiagoscd> akgraner will publish it into UWN and her blog
<CrazyLemon> the page looks quite nice indeed
<tiagoscd> pleia2, CrazyLemon  thanks :)
<tiagoscd> czajkowski, itnet7, greg-g if you could help us to promote our job would be great.
<tiagoscd> well
<tiagoscd> i'll go to watch a movie now
<tiagoscd> bye
<tiagoscd> :)
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> hello lovely loco-council people
<bkerensa> Hello SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, hi!
<SergioMeneses> how are you?
<bkerensa> Good
<SergioMeneses> :)
<bkerensa> So I'm having our Asst. Lead present our application to LoCo Council for the most part today although I will be present
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<czajkowski> bkerensa: either you're leading the session, or can you updat with the contact person as they will be the one that is pinged 
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, hi!... meeting today
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: yup dont forget to join the council channel 
<paultag> o/ czajkowski 
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, sure... but I'm working right now... 
<czajkowski> paultag: hi got your mail just been a  bit busy
<paultag> czajkowski: I was just saying hi :)
<bkerensa> okie dokie
<mhall119> paultag misses us already :)
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<bkerensa> czajkowski: If the council prefers I can lead the session however I just wanted to get our asst lead and other members faces out there ;)
<bkerensa> do you guys prefer either way? If not I will update wiki
<paultag> mhall119: what's new, champ?
<czajkowski> bkerensa: wel usually the team lead leads it and then folks join in 
<mhall119> paultag: still procrastinating on finishing up my qimo-launcher package for debian :(
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, same here for python-icalendar :(
<mhall119> got distracted by lenses
<bkerensa> ok then Ill lead it and let other join in
<paultag> upstream had some issues and stuff
<paultag> mhall119: hey, want to write some lenses for me?
<mhall119> paultag: for what?
<paultag> mhall119: Well, I was thinking of playing with some more of our openstates data - it'd be cool if we could get a lens working for .us folks :)
<paultag> be able to lens search for state legislation and stuff, or put in someone's name and get information about their politics
<mhall119> paultag: sounds interesting, do you have a nice API for me?
<paultag> mhall119: I have about 20 billion
<paultag> mhall119: but this would be the coolest (imho) - http://influenceexplorer.com/
<mhall119> one would be better
<paultag> mhall119: after that would be http://openstates.org/
<mhall119> paultag: sounds like a good use case for Singlet to target
<mhall119> I'm in, let's do it (notice the plural)
<paultag> mhall119: you rock. I'll help! :)
<mhall119> I automatically see categories for "People" and "Legislation", as well as filters for federal and per-state
<paultag> totally :)
<paultag> sweet
<mhall119> Politics lens, here we come!
<paultag> muhaha :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: I have a very cool Lens idea
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Popvox Lens
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> popvox?
<paultag> mhall119: I'm stoked :)
<bkerensa> yeah its a site that lets people get involved in bills that are introduced in congress
<paultag> mhall119: I can spend some work tim on it if we get it rockn'
<bkerensa> one of Maco's friends works for them and I happen to use it
<mhall119> paultag: cool, I'll need to add Scope and Filter support to Singlet for this, but I'll get something started for you
<paultag> mhall119: I love you, man. I'll blag it like crazy if we can get some goodies going
<mhall119> paultag: can you find me an icon to use for the lens in the dash?
<mhall119> paultag: lp:~mhall119/onehundredscopes/politics-lens
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, gimme a sec. I'm sure I can get one of our graphics folks to do something if it's not urgent
<paultag> mhall119: in the meantime, we have a cool sunlight one
<paultag> mhall119: actually, for now, let's just put a placeholder in. I'll ask one of the designers. How big should the logo be?
 * paultag kicks back
 * czajkowski hugs paultag 
 * paultag hugs czajkowski 
<paultag> I've missed y'all :)
<czajkowski> I miss you and your antics :)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> me and my antics are still around
<paultag> just more mild and now mostly software :)
<mhall119> paultag: svg is best, that way it can scale it to whatever size it needs
<paultag> kk
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-18
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-19
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<mhall119> morning
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> Done: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+spec/streamline-interface
<mhall119> AlecTaylor: ?
<AlecTaylor> I have added a recommendation to streamline the website to better meet the requirements of groups and events.
<mhall119> AlecTaylor: I believe we already have bugs for most of that, and maybe a blueprint already too
<mhall119> cjohnston: ^^ can you confirm?
<cjohnston> some of it is done..
<cjohnston> AlecTaylor: just fwiw, and keeping things upfront.. if you don't provide code, most of it probably wont happen.... there isnt really anyone working on LTP right now
<AlecTaylor> cjohnston: Because I might just rebuild the whole thing
<AlecTaylor> Working from the Pinax Symposion project, and building a meta architecture atop it
<cjohnston> go for it... we will be happy to review code
<AlecTaylor> cjohnston: Mind if I just spin a few things off you first? :)
<cjohnston> sure
<AlecTaylor> The Pinax Symposion is a project for "social" events. Users can login to the site using their Facebook/Twitter/LinkedIn/Meetup.com account. The purpose of the project is to facilitate a conference. There are many facets to this, including: paraphenalia sales (T-Shirts), ticket sales and sponsorship sales.'
<AlecTaylor> What I plan on doing is to build an architecture around this, so that there are a directory of conferences, run by groups. Users profiles will show what groups they are in, and how many events (and even what events) they have been to.
<AlecTaylor> Users can invite people to an event or group using from the facebook API I will integrate.
<AlecTaylor> cjohnston: What are your thoughts on this?
<mhall119> AlecTaylor: that all sounds wonderful, but it also sounds like a lot of work.  If you have the time and energy to do it, cjohnston and I will support you in any way we can
<AlecTaylor> Thanks
<mhall119> AlecTaylor: let us know if you need any help getting the current LTP up and running
<AlecTaylor> mhall119: Not sure, I'll take a look at the code but it might be best to start from the conferencing project and build in the LTP/Meetup.com style features, rather than start from the LTP base and add in the conferencing features.
<mhall119> AlecTaylor: whatever you think will work best, but it might help give you a better understanding of hot LTP currently works
<AlecTaylor> Just looking for a free collaborative diagramming tool to show you the kinds of things I'm thinking about
<AlecTaylor> mhall119: https://creately.com/diagram/gxlwjlce1/dSeLvvhMA5EUcT4rFsmEjNqJKI%3D
<AlecTaylor> mhall119 / cjohnston: What do you think of the diagram thus far?
<mhall119> AlecTaylor: looks similar ot what we have now
<mhall119> AlecTaylor: are you thinking of incorporating LTP into this, or replacing it all together?
<AlecTaylor> Probably replacing it altogether
<mhall119> AlecTaylor: there's years of work built into LTP currently, replacing it will be no small task
<mhall119> it might be easier to find a way to incorporate it, either in code of via it's API, into a separate project
<AlecTaylor> Well the big problem with LTP is it doesn't have a social feel to it
<mhall119> agreed
<mhall119> but that's something we can build into it, especially using some of the pinax apps
<mhall119> rather that trying to re-implement everything
<AlecTaylor> This system: http://i40.tinypic.com/hvzdrk.png - Doesn't look crazily complicated
<AlecTaylor> Does it?
 * AlecTaylor hasn't worked on any large projects
<mhall119> AlecTaylor: it's not that your system is complicated, it's that there's a lot of value in teh current code that you will lose if you replace it
<mhall119> it'll just make your job harder
<AlecTaylor> The map looked useful, but apart from that, wouldn't it be more complicated integrated social user system and conferencing rather than the reverse?
<cjohnston> outside of the sponsor stuff, merchandice stuff, and profile stuff, everything is already there
<mhall119> the current code represents the time of several volunteer developers over the course of multiple years
<cjohnston> so why not just add more to it
<cjohnston> instead of start over
<mhall119> AlecTaylor: adding social features to the current code would be less work than re-implementing the current code on top of existing social features, IMO
<AlecTaylor> Are you sure?
<mhall119> nope, you can't be sure until you do it
<mhall119> but from my familiarity with the LTP code, I'm pretty confident
<paultag> anyone going to PyCon?
<mhall119> not I :(
<paultag> looking to get a crew together to hack together
<paultag> perhaps a keysigning
<AlecTaylor> Okay, posted on the Pinax/Django mailing-list a very specific condensed question on implementation.
<AlecTaylor> (https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/django-users/ex55qOYYs_s)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-20
<YoBoY> bonjour
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-21
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> cjohnston / mhall119: Can you give me a neat little architecture graph? - In this kind of style: http://i40.tinypic.com/hvzdrk.png
<cjohnston> of the current LTP?
<AlecTaylor> Yeah
<cjohnston> remove sponsors, invitees, reviews, sponsor list, paraphenalia, and everything below profiles
<AlecTaylor> https://creately.com/diagram/gxlwjlce1/dSeLvvhMA5EUcT4rFsmEjNqJKI%3D
<AlecTaylor> (collaborately editable diagram)
<AlecTaylor> (Google Docs style)
<cjohnston> holy crap this thing is slow
<AlecTaylor> Aye, well it was first free result on Google. I'm sure there are a million better ones
<cjohnston> https://creately.com/diagram/gxlwjlce1/dSeLvvhMA5EUcT4rFsmEjNq
<AlecTaylor> Wait, you've got all that already?
<AlecTaylor> >_>
<cjohnston> in the portal?
<AlecTaylor> Oh
<AlecTaylor> It updated
 * AlecTaylor hates this creately crap
<AlecTaylor> Hmm
<AlecTaylor> cjohnston: Do you have backup built in?
<cjohnston> backup?
<AlecTaylor> Well if I end up rewriting the whole system, it might be nice to notify the users and organisers that they have new features etc
<AlecTaylor> Well if I end up rewriting the whole system, it might be nice to notify the users and organisers that they have new features &etc
<AlecTaylor> and migrate there data across
<cjohnston> all the data is stored in a database
<AlecTaylor> cjohnston: If I gave you a sample XML Schema, could you generate it for me?
<cjohnston> i dont have access to the database
<AlecTaylor> Who should I ask?
<cjohnston> Everything is on Canonical's servers and managed by Canonical's IS.
<cjohnston> And will continue to be that way
<AlecTaylor> http://pastie.org/3222611
<AlecTaylor> cjohnston: That's fine
<AlecTaylor> cjohnston: Anyway, does that schema suffice if I was exporting from your system? - I don't need the actual data, just a way of managing it
<cjohnston> dunno.. youd have to look at the code
<AlecTaylor> Ya, that's why I asked you do make that diagram :\
<cjohnston> its more complex than a diagram
<cjohnston> anyway, I'm calling it a night
 * AlecTaylor opens graphviz :P
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-22
<vibhav> It has been 1 week since I have sent a mail to the Indian LoCo administrators , but no reply yet
<vibhav> They are quite inactive
<head_victim> vibhav: have you tried contacting them on the mailing list? It looks quite active to me.
<head_victim> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-in/
<vibhav> The mailing list is active though
<vibhav> But no admin guy is there
<vibhav> I I was told to send a mail to the admins and come here if I get no reply
<head_victim> No worries, if there's problems I'm sure someone from the LoCo council will be along to help you out. 
<head_victim> Out of interest, what's the problem? I can't garuntee anything but I may have some ideas to help.
<vibhav> head_victim: like?
<vibhav> I should hold a meeting at some day
<head_victim> Feel free :) I always encourage my loco to be active. Not every idea has to come from "the boss/leader/person in charge/etc". As long as you put the idea out to the team and do your best to work with the current leaders I can't imagine there'd be a problem.
<vibhav> Sorry guys
<vibhav> So is there anything that can be done
<head_victim> My suggestion is to just go ahead and organise the event you're wanting to do keeping everyone in the loop. If no one from the council is around when you are feel free to drop them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com if you need specific guidance.
<vibhav> thanks head_victim 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-14
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> can we use huaewei data card on ubuntu 12,10
<locodir-user> can we use huaewei data card on ubuntu 12,10
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-15
<bcurtiswx> is there a place that LoCo's can store online documents they have like flyers
<SergioMeneses> bcurtiswx, sure! take a look http://spreadubuntu.org/
<SergioMeneses> it is a public store
<bcurtiswx> SergioMeneses, it can be specific to our LoCo it doesn't have to be global ?
<SergioMeneses> bcurtiswx, do you need something local?
<bcurtiswx> Were creating a flyer for an installfest
<czajkowski> bcurtiswx: best to share
<czajkowski> then others can help you
<czajkowski> you can help others
<czajkowski> there is no private way
<czajkowski> unless you are using Ubuntu one ?
<SergioMeneses> Im thinking the same
<SergioMeneses> using a ubuntu one account
<bcurtiswx> czajkowski, oh no, we totally want to share, we wanted to know if there was a place , thats all :)
<SergioMeneses> or dropbox or something like that
<czajkowski> spread ubuntu is the best place then 
<bcurtiswx> seems like spreadubuntu is what we're looking for :) thanks
<SergioMeneses> bcurtiswx, dont worry :D
<cprofitt> hello all
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-17
<dholbach> good morning
<tarcisiod> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-19
<locodir-user> good morning phil loco team...
<Cheri703> locodir-user: generally considered good etiquette to ask before pm'ing someone if you don't know them already.
<locodir-user> sorry for that.. :)
<Jefferson_Pachec> opa.... sou iniciante na parada aqui!!!
<Jefferson_Pachec> boa noite a Todos
<Jefferson_Pachec> alguem do interior do -rj??
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-20
<locodir-user_> кто-нибудь может мне помочь? я никак не могу заставить Evolution получать письма в Lubuntu 12.10, хотя на старом 10.04 у меня всё работало прекрасно
<locodir-user_> ладно, забейте...
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-13
<dholbach> good morning
<asymptote9x> jose: u there ?
<jose> asymptote9x: yes
<asymptote9x> jose: was just following up with you per our discussion yesterday about my LoCo account not being properly removed.
<asymptote9x> is there a ticket # or incident # associated so I can reference that for my records ?
<philipballew> asymptote9x, he's on his way
<jose> asymptote9x: nope, when I'm home I'll get it done
<jose> I'm at university atm
<Julie_> Hi
<Julie_> Hi
<Julie_> Hi jose
<asymptote9x> jose: sorry I had to reboot my machine and lost the chat.  Any ticket # for the issue I engaged you yesterday ?
<jose> asymptote9x: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/1268769
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1268769 in LoCo Team Portal "Delete user asymptote9x" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-14
<jose> belkinsa: hey, mind a PM?
<belkinsa> Sure
<asymptote9x> jose: thanks for submitting the ticket. I will inform my management of the issue.
<jose> sure
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user>    
<belkinsa> jose (and anyone of the council): I think the page for the Ubuntu Hour (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour?action=show&redirect=UbuntuHour), needs to be updated and maybe something about using other tools for Ubuntu Hours could be added also.
<SergioMeneses> thanks belkinsa for the advice 
<belkinsa> Mind if I work on it on a sandbox before showing it to you guys?
<SergioMeneses> belkinsa, of course! feel free to ask my when you be ready.
<belkinsa> Alright, I will.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-15
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> Council folks: I will get that draft of the Ubuntu Hour wiki page to you by the end of this week.
<jose> belkinsa: no worries :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-16
<belkinsa> Okay, I have the first draft of the page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/belkinsa/sandbox/UbuntuHour I removed that bottom part about the various LoCos' Ubuntu Hours since that is on that events page.  Also, I have the urge to to ramble about the various video/audio (is the right term for that?) tools that can be used for the virtual Ubuntu Hours but I think those need to talked about on another wiki page on  the help wiki.
<jose> belkinsa: personally, I don't think it should be divided into in-person and online ways, they're simply ways
<jose> and also change the part that says 1 hour, could be more or less
<belkinsa> Okay
<jose> belkinsa: also, bare in mind "Keep it simple. Don't make this "How" section any longer than it needs to be. "
<belkinsa> I know, but I thought the online method needed to be explained like the way I have done it.
<jose> mind if I PM quickly?
<belkinsa> Sure
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-17
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> jose: ping
<jose> belkinsa: pong
<belkinsa> Question: I'm planning to work on the draft of the Ubuntu Hour page again, but I don't know if the term "video/audio" is the correct one for that method.  If so, what is the term?
<jose> belkinsa: I think audio/video is the usual, or AV
<jose> although we usually say calls :P
<belkinsa> Alright, thank you.
<jose> to you :)
<belkinsa> jose, mind if I PM you for the same reason as you PMed the last time
<jose> no worries, go ahead
<jose> no need to ask :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-18
<alexdj> hello my friends
<alexdj> very good news with my junk ASUS i5
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-19
<belkinsa> jose and the other council members: I finished the list of what can be used for Online Method for Ubuntu Hours: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/belkinsa/sandbox/OnlineMethod Well, it's more like I got a point where I need feedback and more information.
<coolbhavi> belkinsa, the wiki looks good for a start
<coolbhavi> belkinsa, apart from the above what were your findings?
<belkinsa> The only findings are about most of the WebRTC clients require the Nightly builds of Firefox or Google Chrome.
<coolbhavi> hmmm 
<jose> belkinsa: looks good - we could fill in a bit more detail on everything but WebRTC and move it
<Well> Guys ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-12
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> I'm writing presentation slides and I'm not happy about it!  But the talk's on Tuesday, so....  ;)
<nhaines> But I'm looking forward to finishing that so I can edit together a nice instructional video!  http://i.imgur.com/NtV8BwC.png
<Tm_T> jose: nope (:
<dholbach> :-)
<mhall119> nhaines: ping
<nhaines> mhall119: pong!
<jose> Tm_T: I hope they get there soon :( it's been a long time since I sent them!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-13
<mhall119> nhaines: hey, are you driving or flying to SCaLE?
<nhaines> mhall119: I'm driving to SCaLE.
<nhaines> Unfortunately, it's a lot further than it used to be.
<mhall119> nhaines: if I need booth supplies sent to a person instead of the hotel, can I have msm ship them to you and have you bring them down?
<nhaines> mhall119: absolutely.  I've done this before and am happy to do so.
<mhall119> nhaines: thanks, I don't know if we'll need to, but it's good to have a backup plan in place :)
<nhaines> Not a problem. :)
<jose> mhall119: btw, in the event something needs to be shipped to the hotel make sure it's addressed to a person and not the event, so the charge is $3 per box
<mhall119> jose: thanks, I'll pass that along to msm
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<elacheche> morning :) :D
<Tm_T> moin
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-14
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!  :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> Phone video didn't turn out so well, but the talk went great... I was describing Free Software and everyone was hanging on my every word.  :D
<nhaines> Almost ran out of time for the Ubuntu bit.
<dholbach> nice :)
<mhall119> daker: you around?
<daker> mhall119: hi
<mhall119> daker: hey, I've got a nothing-to-do-with-Ubuntu questions for you :)
<daker> mhall119: sure
<mhall119> my daughter has a project where she's supposed to make some variety of food for her assigned country, which happens to be Egypt. I think you're the closest person to Egypt that I know, what would you say is a good representational dish?
<daker> mhall119: you mean that she is going to cook it ?
<mhall119> daker: yes (with adult help and supervision)
<mhall119> if I can get the ingredients here
<daker> mhall119: and you mean a traditional egyptian food ?
<mhall119> traditional or popular
<mhall119> as long as 'popular' isn't, like, pizza
<daker> mhall119: ok i do know some egyptian food, let me try to find some videos
<mhall119> daker: thanks, even written recipes I can manage
<zoltan-szloboda> Üdv mindenkinek!
<zoltan-szloboda> Vagytok?
<zoltan-szloboda> Sziasztok!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-15
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> moin moin!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-16
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<jose> time for me for a short nap o/
<jose> meh, wrong channel
<jose> still o/
<dholbach> jose, enjoy!
<nhaines> jose: _o/
<nhaines> dholbach: fröhliche Geburtstag!
<dholbach> thanks nhaines
<Dark_Buddyw> Oi
<Dark_Buddyw> Pessoal, Boa tarde
<Dark_Buddyw> ??
<Dark_Buddyw> Oi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-18
 * tsimonq2 is gone: 
<pleia2> tsimonq2: http://planet.ubuntu-us.org/ :)
 * pleia2 fixes team icon size
<tsimonq2> yay, thanks so much pleia2 :)
<pleia2> sure
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-19
<Nico_> Hello , I'm new 
<Kilos> o/
<svij> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi svij 
<svij> how you doing?
<wxl> svij: i've been a bit quiet but congrats and welcome to the lc
<svij> wxl: thanks!
<wxl> you should bug irc team to add you to:
<wxl> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<svij> I'll take care of that after my trip to UbuCon Summit… currently doing all the preparation before I fly tomorrow morning
<wxl> oh man wish i could be there :(
<svij> I got sick right in time yesterday/today :-/
<pleia2> oh great, svij is bringing the ubuflu
<pleia2> ;)
<svij> sure!
<svij> and you bring the headaches as it seems ;)
<pleia2> haha, thankfully those aren't contagious ;)
<wxl> ouch i think that was a burn pleia2 ;Þ
<svij> :D
<pleia2> wxl: you'll be missed
<wxl> :'(
<pleia2> next ubucon summit!
<svij> or ubucon europe ;)
 * wxl has to take his daughter to have a pin put in her wrist friday :''''''''{
<wxl> ooh that'd be fun
<wxl> i've never been
<pleia2> eep, good luck with that
<svij> noone has been to ubucon europe, because the first one is this year ;)
<wxl> i'm sure it will be fine
<wxl> no i mean i've never been to europe
<svij> sure :D
 * svij tried to be funny.
<wxl> hehehehe
 * wxl got it
<svij> oh, I need an us-adapter Oo
<nhaines> wxl: Europe is great, they mostly drive on the right side of the street.
<nhaines> And Germany just puts all its meat dishes in gravies and sauces, so that's no problem either.
<wxl> is that a feature or a bug? XD
<pleia2> also, their default beers tend to be better than ours
<nhaines> Yup, so you can nurse it forever and if it gets warm you don't even notice, unless it's that the flavor broadened.
<wxl> that's saying a lot
<nhaines> And if you don't agree, you just get a new one anyway, hehe.
<nhaines> Problem solved!  \o/
<wxl> i don't drink anymore but there was at least one american who could make a decent lager
<wxl> heater allen
<wxl> dopplebock is delicious too
<pleia2> I am no fan of lagers, but there are some amazing microbreweries stateside now :)
<pleia2> they aren't "default" beers though
 * svij doesn't drink
<nhaines> I was this close to getting a Schneider-Aventinus doppelbock today.  But I didn't.  :)
 * rww looks at scrollback
<wxl> he's austerely german about the whole process, of course adhereing to the Reinheitsgebot
<pleia2> I had a beer yesterday with Simcoe hops \o/
<rww> We replacing someone or just adding to !lococouncil?
<wxl> rww: adding svij
<nhaines> rww: ¿porque no los dos?
<wxl> also lagers are terrible in the us
<rww> k. I'll let ubottu know. Not sire what the sync delay is.
<wxl> thx rww 
<wxl> but REAL lagers oohhhh droool
<nhaines> M'query.
<wxl> oh wow i've never had a schwarzbier
<pleia2> it is not awaking time anymore
<pleia2> good night
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarzbier
<wxl> i'm almost there
<nhaines> Schwarzbiers are nice.  Rauchbier was the interesting one.
<nhaines> I need to drink one with a really heavy meat pizza some time.
<wxl> mm
<svij> if you all come to ubucon europe, I guess you're only trying out the beers^^
<wxl> i really love saisons tho
<wxl> that's easily my favorite
<nhaines> I'm not a fan of saison but I love lambic beers.
<wxl> svij: well, i'll be sniffing, but not partaking
<nhaines> But I'm too cheap to buy them.  XD
<rww> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<rww> Apparently instant.
<wxl> nhaines: have you had fôret?
<svij> rww: thanks!
<wxl> thx rww!
<nhaines> wxl: nope!
<wxl> nhaines: aww jeez you're deciding things and you haven't even had enough experience :)
<wxl> http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/637/2430/
<wxl> one of the last TRUE farmhouse ales left in the world
<nhaines> I would try it.
<wxl> i'll buy you a beer sometime nhaines :)
<nhaines> Deal!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-20
<Kilos> o/ svij and everyone else
<svij> hey kilos
<svij> hello from paris airport :)
<Kilos> wow
<elacheche> Kilos-, 
<Kilos> hi elacheche 
<elacheche> Hi! Kilos ! We had a board today, 30 min ago, no quorum.. So I guess that we'l vote via ML
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> why didnt you call me
<elacheche> I didn't find you on the private channel.. So I supposed that you're AFK
<Kilos> just ping me always and ill see it when i get here
<elacheche> Anyway, there is no quorum
<Kilos> oh not just me
<elacheche> yeah
<Kilos> sorry
<elacheche> join the private channel please :)
<Kilos> this time is a difficult one
<Kilos> ok sec
<dpm> hey nhaines, around?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-21
<tsimonq2> pleia2: how often does http://planet.ubuntu-us.org/ update? (assuming it isn't manual, RIGHT :P)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I think it's once an hour
<tsimonq2> hmm ok
<tsimonq2> thanks
<tsimonq2> good luck at UbuCon, guys! :D
<tsimonq2> I really wish I could be there :(
<pleia2> thanks :)
<nhaines> pleia2: I think it's every 15 minutes.
<tsimonq2> nhaines: apparently not :)
<nhaines> It used to be!
<pleia2> nhaines: the ubuntu-us.org one
<pleia2> has been hour for some time
<tsimonq2> pleia2: it shows it has updated but my new blog post isn't there...
<tsimonq2> hmmm
<nhaines> pleia2: oh, right... I was thinking of Planet Ubuntu.  :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-22
<tiagopolicarpopt> hi ppl
<tiagopolicarpopt> \help
 * tiagopolicarpopt test
<Kilos> o/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: can you please give http://planet.ubuntu-us.org/ a poke when you get the chance? it's not showing my latest blog post...
<elacheche> !ubuntu
<ubot5> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<elacheche> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pleia2> tsimonq2: there is nothing I can do, the planet software is just not picking it up
<pleia2> tsimonq2: wha are tou using to generate the xml? it's usually a formatting issue
<tsimonq2> pleia2: (don't yell at me don't yell at me :D :P) hand-written
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-23
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I think I fixed my RSS feed, using https://validator.w3.org/feed/check.cgi?url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntu-wisconsin.org%2Fblog%2Ffeed
<tsimonq2> pleia2: so I'll wait and see :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yep, that worked :)
<Kilos> o/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I saw :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-24
<Manav> hello teams
<Manav> here i install ubuntu  
<Manav> on my laptop
<Manav> so ubuntu install 
<Manav> but
<Manav> boot
<Manav> after display blank
<Manav> or purpl color show 
<Manav> and mous point show 
<Manav> and proper desktop not
<Manav> show
<Manav> so plese guide me...
<Na3iL> Manav, I would ask in #ubuntu 1st
<Manav> yes
<Manav> ok
<Manav> #ubuntu 1st ???
<Na3iL> You need to ask that question in this channel Manav #ubuntu 
<Na3iL> join it and ask there
<Manav> ok
<Manav> here i install ubuntu 
<Manav> on my laptop
<Manav> so ubuntu install [04:15] <Manav> but [04:15] <Manav> boot [04:15] <Manav> after display blank [04:15] <Manav> or purpl color show [04:16] <Manav> and mous point show [04:16] <Manav> and proper desktop not [04:16] <Manav> show [04:17] <Manav> so plese guide me...
<Manav> do you understand...???
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-01-19
<Jhacker> olá?
<Jhacker> estou instalando o ubuntu pela primeira vez
<Jhacker> dicas?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-01-20
<mjhabibie> gan
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-01-17
<blitzd3r> hello
<roland_> join
<roland_> hello
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-01-19
<sajan> Hi just wondering if Ubuntu can be installed on ACER amd laptop E-15 523 series 
<sajan> Have been trying for almost a day but no luck
<sajan> It gives me a No bootable Disk Found error. Or it Touchpad freezes and if I do a HardReset it gives me all sort of errors that needs to be fixed by fsck but again its vulnerable to the TouchPad Mouse freezing and the same sequence of repair has to be repeated
